# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  بهترین دبیرای کلاسینو و تاملند

## Cristiano

سلام کسی از کلاسای انلاین کلاسینو و تاملند استفاده کرده؟بهترین دبیراش کیان و کدومو بگیریم بهتره؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

​شیمی بابایی عربی واعظی دینی کریمیم ادبیات یکتا ریاضی اریان زیست نمیدونم

----------

